# packages marked fragile



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Very impressed with the handling of packages marked fragile at Ben Gurion and Lisbon airports.

I checked in my suitcase at Ben Gurion and also a package marked fragile which was handed back to me after it was weighed.

I was then told to take it to an elevator and to hand it over to one of the airport staff. I asked why and was told, "because it's marked fragile".

Similar thing at Lisbon airport. I had to go and pick up the package in a different area.

No damage at all! 

* I had my doubts as to whether the labels would make any difference but now "I'm a believer". ;-)


----------

